# DIY E90 Rear differential oil change



## HRC (Jun 23, 2005)

Tools needed:

14mm Hex - 1/2" drive
1/2" drive Ratchet
Transfer Pump
Jack Stands/Ramps
Low profile floor jack

Drive the car around for a while to warm up the rear diff oil.

Then lift the car and make it level.

Remove the drain bolt and insert the transfer pump into the differential and remove the old oil - real nasty, dirty smelling stuff into the drain pan. Try to hold the hose into a downward position of the inside of the differential to get ride of the bottom sludge. Beware of splashing into the pan. When I removed the drain plug, hardly a drop of old oil came out, but just in case, have the pan and a rag ready.

When done removing most of the old stuff, Wipe everything down and insert the intake side of the pump into the new bottles of oil and the release portion into the differential. Begin pumping until new oil starts overflowing from the drain hole. I went through about 1 and a half quarts of royal purple. That is why the car needs to be level.

Wipe everything down again and screw the drain plug back on. I hava a torque wrench, but not knowing the specs, I guessed based off how much force it took to remove it.

Done.

Thanks,
Danny


----------

